# Please Help with CPT Code



## bella2

Hi,
I really could use advice on a CPT code for CO2 Laser Ablation of Multiple
Tongue Lesions ???
Any advice would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks,
Bella


----------



## Anna Weaver

*tongue lesion*

If it was submucosal lesioins of the tongue base, check out 41530, otherwise I get an unlisted 41599.


----------



## jgf-CPC

*Cpt*

Check out 40820 and see if that works.


----------



## magnolia1

I would go with 41599 on this one.

Per the CPT book, the tongue is not included as part of the vestibule, so 40820 would not be appropriate.


----------

